# Gulf job network fee?



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm just about to submit my details on gulf network jobs website but it's asking for a 175.99 aed fee and was wonder if it's legit or not as I've never come across this with any other website

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It's illegal in the UAE to charge candidates for job applications.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It's illegal in the UAE to charge candidates for job applications.
> Cheers
> Steve




Thanks Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Most portals now offer premium memberships for some money. Dont think they are worth it though.

But I remember Gulf network seemed to have a lot of fake/spam job postings when I was job hunting. I'd advise you to stay away from it.


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

LewsTT said:


> Most portals now offer premium memberships for some money. Dont think they are worth it though.
> 
> But I remember Gulf network seemed to have a lot of fake/spam job postings when I was job hunting. I'd advise you to stay away from it.




Thanks Lewis. Any advice on me tying to find a job. I still live in the U.K. But I don't get a reply from anyone. I was think it maybe be best to fly over for a couple of days and speak to people in persons. Show commitment I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

James9689 said:


> Thanks Lewis. Any advice on me tying to find a job. I still live in the U.K. But I don't get a reply from anyone. I was think it maybe be best to fly over for a couple of days and speak to people in persons. Show commitment I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
What industry and job role are you in/looking for?
How many years experience in the role?
What qualifications do you have and do you have a degree from a recognised university?
What are your salary expectations?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> What industry and job role are you in/looking for?
> 
> ...




Hi Steve.

HS in any industry I would be happy with. Although I'm currently in health & safety in the construction industry but also have experience in manufacturers, importers, exporters, wholesalers, transport businesses. 

I've got 4 years experience in the role and I have NEBOSH General certification in occupational health & safety and is recognised by NEBOSH which is highly recognised in all country

Salary expectations 27.000 - 30.000 aed monthly 

Thanks Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

James9689 said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> HS in any industry I would be happy with. Although I'm currently in health & safety in the construction industry but also have experience in manufacturers, importers, exporters, wholesalers, transport businesses.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I honestly think you will struggle to find a role with your level of experience and qualifications, in Dubai - and especially at the salary level you are looking for.
I know a few people in recruitment and they are currently receiving up to 3000 applicants per job.
They don't even bother reading the CVs of people that are not already in the country.
The lack of a degree will stop you being considered for many jobs - as management designation on the work visa requires an attested degree. 
Don't forget - you are competing with candidates from around the globe - many who would do the job happily for 5000-10,000 AED per month.
Many couples come to Dubai when one gets a job here and then the other can look for work at their leisure (that's how we did it).
It's costly and difficult to just turn up in Dubai and try to job hunt in a two week (or less) visit - especially as the recruitment process tends to be drawn out here.
From first interview to offer can easily take 6-8 weeks.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I honestly think you will struggle to find a role with your level of experience and qualifications, in Dubai - and especially at the salary level you are looking for.
> 
> ...




Thanks Steve I appreciate your time and effort to reply really helps me get my head around all this. That explains why I haven't been receiving anything back from agencies 3000 is a huge number! It's a shame because I think Dubai is great really love the place and I would like to live and work there. I'm back over in November for my holidays. I'll keep trying on the job hunt, I think your right it'll be difficult for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

James9689 said:


> Any advice on me tying to find a job.


I'd suggest you read the other thread first.

Its your money of course, but you've got to be prepared to waste it all.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Steve is correct. The market is saturated at present with HSE professionals from all walks of life and at all levels Many blokes are being laid off and replaced with Emiratis. I have just worked a HSE role for the oil and gas sector and received over 800 UAE based suitable profiles. Around 25% of them were from the construction sector. It is a very tough market at the moment


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> Steve is correct. The market is saturated at present with HSE professionals from all walks of life and at all levels Many blokes are being laid off and replaced with Emiratis. I have just worked a HSE role for the oil and gas sector and received over 800 UAE based suitable profiles. Around 25% of them were from the construction sector. It is a very tough market at the moment




Cheers reddiva. What qualifications do you hold to be able to be able to get your HSE role if you don't mind me asking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

James9689 said:


> Cheers reddiva. What qualifications do you hold to be able to be able to get your HSE role if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most start with an International certificate from NEBOSH, then move on to the Diploma and then a degree in OHS or Environmental Protection 
Degrees and experience are very valid in this part of the world especially with multinational companies.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Unfortunately the NEBOSH Certificate with four years experience won't get you much and you'll be up against more highly experienced, at least as well qualified Indians and Filipinos happy to do the job for AED 10k a month. With the NEBOSH Diploma, preferably a degree on top and 15 years you can get 45k and more but you need to build up your experience outside the Middle East first, preferably get the Diploma and CMIOSH, then head over to cash in your experience for decent bucks. Industries are cyclical and it's hard to say where the next big demand will be, but in general getting a specialisation like rail or oil & gas will pay better than general construction. Good luck!


----------



## Da.nie (Jul 4, 2017)

You're applying for a job to be paid and not to pay some expenses. That's not a legit one


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Da.nie said:


> You're applying for a job to be paid and not to pay some expenses. That's not a legit one


Thank you for repeating an answer which was made some time ago.


----------

